# passé un ibook g3 sous osx



## rob (17 Mai 2006)

bonjour a tous

je voudrai savoire si l'on peut passer un ibook g3 300 Mhz sur panther sachant qu'il est sur macos 9,2?
faut il maitre a jour le firmware?

merci de vos réponse


----------



## duracel (17 Mai 2006)

Il est possible de faire fonctionner mac OS X sur ibook G3.
Simplement, il faut mettre le maximum de ram.
Et ensuite panther doit tourner de façon correcte.


----------



## rob (17 Mai 2006)

merci pour la réponse


je né donc pas a metre a jour mon firmware


----------



## grig (18 Mai 2006)

rob a dit:
			
		

> merci pour la réponse
> 
> 
> je né donc pas a metre a jour mon firmware



tu peux vérifier ICI
Il te faut au moins 256 mo de RAM, (je tourne avec 192 sur un powerbook G3 bronze, mais je ne suis pas un exemple à suivre) et un disque dur d'au moins 10 Go (l'idéal cest un 40 Go en trois partitions, tu gardes ton Os 9 sur une 10 GO, encore 10 Go pour Panther, et 20Go pour tes documents, comme ça, tu es sur de pourvoir booter sur un des deux en cas de blême, et tes document sot bien au chaud dans leur propre partition. Si tu peux, tu mets un 5400 tours/mn, on sent la différence.


----------



## Jacques L (2 Décembre 2006)

J'ai fait la mise à jour sur mon Ibook G3, 640 Mo, DD 15 Go, je l'ai passé en OS 10.3 et tout c'est très bien passé, aucun message d'alerte, tout fonctionne, je vais avoir une carte airport et vive le Wifi.

 seulement j'ai fais ça comme un bourrin, sans me préoccuper de mettre à jour le firmware. Pris d'un remord, je voudrais vérifier si j'ai bien le meilleur, même si ça fonctionne actuellement, mais comme je n'ai pas installé OS9, je ne vois pas de moyen de m'en assurer en dehors de recommencer l'installation à zéro avec OS9 en +

avez-vous une idée? d'avance merci


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2006)

d&#233;placement du sujet dans Mac Classic car l'iBook G3 300 Mhz est une machine obsol&#232;te pour Apple


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2006)

Jacques L a dit:


> J'ai fait la mise &#224; jour sur mon Ibook G3, 640 Mo, DD 15 Go, je l'ai pass&#233; en OS 10.3 et tout c'est tr&#232;s bien pass&#233;, aucun message d'alerte, tout fonctionne, je vais avoir une carte airport et vive le Wifi.
> 
> seulement j'ai fais &#231;a comme un bourrin, sans me pr&#233;occuper de mettre &#224; jour le firmware. Pris d'un remord, je voudrais v&#233;rifier si j'ai bien le meilleur, m&#234;me si &#231;a fonctionne actuellement, mais comme je n'ai pas install&#233; OS9, je ne vois pas de moyen de m'en assurer en dehors de recommencer l'installation &#224; z&#233;ro avec OS9 en +
> 
> avez-vous une id&#233;e? d'avance merci



Je dirais que si tu avais un probl&#232;me de firmware, ton iBook te refuserait tout service et que tu serais bon pour les man&#339;uvres de sauvetage acrobatiques.  

La mise &#224; jour de cette page a donc sans doute d&#233;j&#224; du &#234;tre faite.

Sinon, pas besoin de r&#233;installer OS X pour installer OS 9.2.2, tu peux tr&#232;s bien mettre son dossier syst&#232;me sur la m&#234;me partition que OS X. Depuis Mac OS 9.2, Mac OS g&#232;re le d&#233;marrage au niveau des syst&#232;mes install&#233;s, et non au niveau des volumes comme pr&#233;c&#233;demment.


----------



## robzebot (3 Décembre 2006)

grig a dit:


> tu peux vérifier ICI
> Il te faut au moins 256 mo de RAM, (je tourne avec 192 sur un powerbook G3 bronze, mais je ne suis pas un exemple à suivre) et un disque dur d'au moins 10 Go (l'idéal cest un 40 Go en trois partitions, tu gardes ton Os 9 sur une 10 GO, encore 10 Go pour Panther, et 20Go pour tes documents, comme ça, tu es sur de pourvoir booter sur un des deux en cas de blême, et tes document sot bien au chaud dans leur propre partition. Si tu peux, tu mets un 5400 tours/mn, on sent la différence.


Pas d'accord du tout ! Sur un G3, seul les 8 premiers Go peuvent servir à mettre *tous* les OS !
Donc, partition de 8 Go, pas plus, pour Mac OS 9.2.2 et Mac OS X (pas certain que Panther puisse être installé, il faut voir dans les spécifications, chez Apple). Je suis quasi certain qu'il faille mettre à jour le firmware, sous Mac OS 9.


----------



## divoli (3 Décembre 2006)

Jacques L a dit:


> seulement j'ai fais &#231;a comme un bourrin, sans me pr&#233;occuper de mettre &#224; jour le firmware. Pris d'un remord, je voudrais v&#233;rifier si j'ai bien le meilleur, m&#234;me si &#231;a fonctionne actuellement, mais comme je n'ai pas install&#233; OS9, je ne vois pas de moyen de m'en assurer en dehors de recommencer l'installation &#224; z&#233;ro avec OS9 en +




A mon avis, si une mise-&#224;-jour du firmware avait &#233;t&#233; n&#233;cessaire, l'installation de MacOS 10.3 aurait &#233;chou&#233;.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2006)

robzebot a dit:


> Pas d'accord du tout ! Sur un G3, seul les 8 premiers Go peuvent servir à mettre *tous* les OS !



Non, pas sur TOUS les G3, et notamment, je ne pense pas que les "Palourdes" soient concernés par cette limitation. A ma connaîssance, seuls les G3 dont l'Open Firmware ne peut pas être mis à jour sont concernés (beiges, PB WallStreet ...). En fait, ceux qui ne peuvent pas dépasser Mac OS X 10.2.8.


----------



## Jacques L (3 Décembre 2006)

en d&#233;finitive j'ai install&#233; OS9 et je n'avais aucune mise &#224; jour de firmware &#224; faire.
Merci &#224; tous pour vos r&#233;ponses


----------



## robzebot (3 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, pas sur TOUS les G3, et notamment, je ne pense pas que les "Palourdes" soient concern&#233;s par cette limitation. A ma conna&#238;ssance, seuls les G3 dont l'Open Firmware ne peut pas &#234;tre mis &#224; jour sont concern&#233;s (beiges, PB WallStreet ...). En fait, ceux qui ne peuvent pas d&#233;passer Mac OS X 10.2.8.


Ben non, j'avais le probl&#232;me sur mon iMac G3 233 Mhz. Je me souviens bien des sujets de l'&#233;poque. Disons que le syst&#232;me s'installait sur un disque non partitionn&#233; tant que le HD ne faisait pas plus de 40 Go, mais il suffisait que le disque soit fragment&#233; et des parties du syst&#232;me pouvaient d&#233;passer les 8 Go puis &#231;a commen&#231;ait &#224; merdouiller.
Si je me souviens bien, c'est li&#233; &#224; l'ATA 66.
Sur un disque sup&#233;rieur (plus grand que 40 Go) non partitionn&#233;, la taille des ent&#234;tes de volume ne permettait pas d'installer Mac OS 9 et Mac OS X ensembles dans ces 8 Go, car les ent&#234;tes de volumes prennent la premi&#232;re place sur un disque.

Le firmware &#224; mettre &#224; jour concernait le passage &#224; Mac OS 9.1 pour les palourdes : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75128

Edit : D'apr&#232;s Mactracker, les G3 Blue avaient de l'ATA 100 et ne seraient donc pas concern&#233;s par les 8 Go.


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2006)

robzebot a dit:


> Edit : D'apr&#232;s Mactracker, les G3 Blue avaient de l'ATA 100 et ne seraient donc pas concern&#233;s par les 8 Go.




les G3 blanc bleu avaient de l'ata 33, l'ata 100 est apparu avec les G4 MDD 
la seul limitation sur les G3 est indiquer dans le lisez moi de Mac OS X



> Installation sur un Power Macintosh G3 (bleu et blanc)
> Si vous posse&#769;dez un Power Macintosh G3 (bleu et blanc) e&#769;quipe&#769; d'un disque dur SCSI
> Apple d&#8217;origine, ne choisissez pas le syste&#768;me de fichiers UNIX (UFS) comme format pour
> le disque de destination.


----------



## robzebot (4 Décembre 2006)

H&#233;h&#233;, on s'y perd un peu avec ces vieilles machines. Ce serait bien qu'on tente de retrouver ce qui est possible et sur quoi. Du moins qu'on cherche sur quelles b&#233;canes cette limite des 8 Gos s'impose.


----------



## pickwick (4 Décembre 2006)

Cette limite ne tout cas ne s'imposait déjà plus pour les imacs G3 firewire DV400 et après, je l'affirme pour en avoir eu une dizaine entre les mains....
Elle concernait les tout premiers imac g3 233 et 266 mhz je crois, peut etre encore le 333 mais pas bien sur.
En tout cas ces machines, ibook G3 500 ou imac Dv400 et + tournent bien avec Tiger du moment où en effet on a de la mémoire en quantité suffisante.


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2006)

robzebot a dit:


> H&#233;h&#233;, on s'y perd un peu avec ces vieilles machines. Ce serait bien qu'on tente de retrouver ce qui est possible et sur quoi. Du moins qu'on cherche sur quelles b&#233;canes cette limite des 8 Gos s'impose.



c'est dans le lisez moi des disques d'installation de Mac OS X


----------



## melaure (20 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, pas sur TOUS les G3, et notamment, je ne pense pas que les "Palourdes" soient concernés par cette limitation. A ma connaîssance, seuls les G3 dont l'Open Firmware ne peut pas être mis à jour sont concernés (beiges, PB WallStreet ...). En fait, ceux qui ne peuvent pas dépasser Mac OS X 10.2.8.



8 ans après, en pleine ré-install de mes palourdes, je confirme que la limitation des 8 Go ne concerne pas les palourdes. La doc Apple n'était pas assez précise. Les partitions après 8 Go bootent bien


----------



## Invité (20 Février 2014)

J'avais complètement zappé cette histoire des 8 premiers Go;
Merci pour le souvenir !!!


----------



## pickwick (21 Février 2014)

melaure a dit:


> 8 ans après, en pleine ré-install de mes palourdes, )




Les palourdes, il est préférable de les réinstaller en période de grande marée, ça tombe bien, c'est le moment (3 jours après la pleine lune )

;-)


----------

